# Dealer's Fuel Injector Cleaning- is it effective?



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

Have 2.5 Jetta(05) engine with 76k on clock. Is dealer's fuel injector cleaning worth the $150 they are charging? At present, fuel delivery appears normal, but with this mileage it might be a useful procedure. Would like to do it myself but don't know procedure or have proper tools for fuel rail service. Also service writer mentioned a cleaning service to remove carbon build up from valve stems that might help valve seats- another $150. Anyone have that done? Car is stock; have been running 87 octane since new with mileage in 32-33 mpg range. Any direction would be helpful.

GSP


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Just FYI, an '05 doesn't have CIS.

And usually "injector cleaning services" that don't remove the injectors are usually pretty bunk.


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

If they just want to put some additive in the gas tank its usually a waste of money like 99% of the off the shelf additives. At our shop we use a product made by BG and it works great, if that is what they want to charge you then the price seems about right since we charge $90 to do it, It does take upwards of an hour to do it and with the BG stuff we always have good results.

The REAL way to clean and flush the injectors is by having them removed and cleaned, flow tested, etc..


----------



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

*Fuel Injector Cleaning*

Jetta is 2005.5 model: Ignition System is Motronic ME 7.1.1 After looking at the Bentley manual, the fuel injector removal looks rather straight-forward. I agree, if the injectors are not removed it appears no effective cleaning can be done. Going to do some more homework before I attempt. Has anyone done this? Any direction would help.

GSP


----------



## G_King (Sep 22, 2009)

you're not 'getting' it.
your car DOES NOT HAVE CIS INJECTION.
this forum is about this piece of ****:


----------

